# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Yahudilerden İsrail protestosu

## bozok

*Yahudilerden İsrail protestosu* 



*New York'ta iki grup karşı karşıya geldi ve...* 

ABD'nin New York kentindeki İsrail Başkonsolosluğu önünde toplanan, aralarında Yahudilerin de bulunduğu kalabalık bir grup, İsrail'in Gazze'ye yardım götüren gemilere saldırmasını protesto etti. 

*Yahudilerden Türkiye'ye destek*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

Manhattan'da 42. caddede yapılan eylemde Türkiye ve Filistin bayrakları taşıyan göstericiler, sık sık İsrail devleti aleyhinde slogan attı.

New York polisinin de geniş güvenlik önlemi aldığı eyleme katılan göstericiler, "Gazze'deki ablukaya son verin", "Amerikan Doları, İsrail'in savaş suçlarını besliyor", "Ellerinde beyaz bayrak sallıyorlardı, sopa değil", "İsrail katliamı", "Gazze'ye özgürlük" yazılı pankartlar da taşıdı.

üzerine "çarpı" işareti yaptıkları İsrail bayraklarıyla eyleme katılan dini kıyafetli kalabalık bir grup Yahudinin de Manhattan'a gelerek eyleme destek vermesi dikkat çekti. "Hasetik" olarak da bilinen Yahudi grubun, yakalarına "Yahudi siyonist değildir" yazılı rozetler astığı gözlendi.

İsrail Başkonsolosluğu önünde eylemlerini yaklaşık iki saat sürdüren göstericiler, daha sonra polisin belirlediği güzergahı kullanarak Times Meydanı'na gitti. Burada da bir süre eyleme devam eden İsrail karşıtı grup, olaysız şekilde gösteriye son verdi.

*İsrailliler ile Türkler arasında gerginlik*
üte yandan Birleşmiş Milletler (BM) önündeki diğer bir eylemde, İsrail taraftarı grup ile aralarında Türkler ve yine dini kıyafetler giyen Yahudilerin de bulunduğu bir başka grup arasında sözlü sataşmalar oldu.

BM binası karşısında bulunan Türk Evi'nin yan sokağında öğle saatlerinde bir araya gelen İsrailliler, Güvenlik Konseyinin aldığı kararı protesto etmeye başladı.

Daha sonra bu grubun bulunduğu kaldırımın karşısına gelen Young Turks (Genç Türkler) derneği üyeleri ile bir grup Yahudi, İsrail devleti aleyhine slogan attı.

Eylemler sırasında iki grup arasında yaklaşık yarım saat süren söz düellosu yapıldı.

New York polisinin buradaki eylem sırasında da sıkı güvenlik önlemleri alması sonucu, gösteriler herhangi bir olay meydana gelmeden sona erdi.


02.06.2010 üarşamba *10:29 / VATAN*

----------

